# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Spring for door bolt

## tonysc71

I have an austral security door lock and the spring that pushes the bolt has broken, is there anywhere I could buy this spring. The spring needs to be about 15mm long, 6/7mm wide. 
Thanks 
Tony 
P.S it is a Austral Elegance(with caretaker)  http://www.ausloc.com/catalogue/prod...ducts/elegance

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Most engineer supply companies will deal with springs.  Or at least know of a supplier.  google can be amazingly helpful too.

----------

